# Shepton Mallet @ The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet @ The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet*

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The South West Motothome Show, Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 07/09/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=969

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone coming to Shepton in September or do I have to cancel this rally


Jacquie


----------

